# This Is Done. We Are Real Outbakers



## kayakee (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi

Today, february 23rd, we are proud owner of a so nice 21RS 2008







.

We do camping for around 7 years and now with a third member in the family, (our nice little son














) , it was time to go a bit bigger







.

Here in Quebec province, there is lot's of snow. I need to be very very very patient to be able to go camping.







We plan to go for the first night around the end of may.









I'm ready to order my Outbacker sticker and will be very happy to see you during traveling. Watch for ''Kayakee''.

See you


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Welcome to the site. We are also under the snow here some 300 miles South West of you. James


----------



## kayakee (Jan 21, 2008)

GarethsDad said:


> Welcome to the site. We are also under the snow here some 300 miles South West of you. James


Thank you GarethsDad.









Please, for all the other outbackers fool as me, english is not my native language. Then forgive me if I mistype some sentences. 
I really try to do my best.


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Congrats and Welcome fellow Canucks, be patient good things come to those who wait! Just think by August the snow will be gone and it will be time to camp hopefully!

Steve


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

Welcome to the site and Congrats on that new 21RS.









If you are new to the Trailers it is often recommended to camp close to home if not your own driveway first.

If you need the web site to order the decals it is abcdecals.com/outbackers.html .

They are $9.00 for a set of 2. One for front and back or each side. Whatever your preference.

Again







"Welcome"









Brian


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

kayakee said:


> Welcome to the site. We are also under the snow here some 300 miles South West of you. James


Thank you GarethsDad.









Please, for all the other outbackers fool as me, english is not my native language. Then forgive me if I mistype some sentences. 
I really try to do my best.
[/quote]

Bienvenue Kayakee, d'une Canadienne qui demeure maintenant a Idaho et apartient a Outbackers.com depuis Aout 2004!!!
Votre Anglais est parfait et mon Francais souffre enormement.

Mon mari est un des "Moderator" a Outbackers.com. Il dit vous pouvez demander des questions en francais et je traduirais pour vous.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

kayakee said:


> Welcome to the site. We are also under the snow here some 300 miles South West of you. James


Thank you GarethsDad.









Please, for all the other outbackers fool as me, english is not my native language. Then forgive me if I mistype some sentences. 
I really try to do my best.
[/quote]

Welcome Kayakee!!!
Don't apologize when you are doing your best. On here all of us sometimes mistype our sentences, and you are the only who has a viable reason. Remember practice makes perfect, so the more you post the better your best will become. Relax and enjoy!! both the site, and the OB experience.
Ember


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

Welcome Kayakee,

Glad to see that someone is here who can translate for you if needed...although you are doing very well for someone who is not a native English speaker.

Welcome again and we hope to meet you at a rally or two...are you interested in Sherkston Shores, Ontario in Aug.

click here for the link....August Rally

Welcome again!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome Kaykee!









We welcome all. I don't know if we have any 'very proper English speaking people' on this forum.

Most of us will likely make mistakes, and as for another language, well I'm lost.

We do have acronyms that may be confusing, but if you have any questions, just ask.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Kayakee
















 to Outbackers!
AND 







on your new 21rs!

I hope spring arrives quickly for you


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*Bienvenue, kayakee!!!!*


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

Bonjour
Welcome to Outbackers.com


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Please, for all the other outbackers fool as me, english is not my native language. Then forgive me if I mistype some sentences.


Welcome to Outbackers! We only speak one language here....."*camping*" so it doens't matter if it's in French or English or Spanish.

Welcome. Enjoy your trailer.

Mark


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Congratulations and Welcome!

We are new ourselves and look forward to spring. Many good times ahead for you i'm sure!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## kayakee (Jan 21, 2008)

Thank you to all of you.

This is a very nice Welcome.


----------



## goneflyfishin (Jan 12, 2007)

WELCOME WELCOME !!! 









We upgraded from a pop-up to a 23RS last year for the same reason - our 4 year old.
WE LOVE IT & we're sure you all will too!

Enjoy!
By the way, this is a great site!

Tammy


----------

